# Bedside Ultrasounds



## CS (Jul 26, 2012)

Our ER would like to start charging a facility fee for bedside ultrasounds.  Does anyone know if there is a problem with that?  The ER does own the machine if that makes any difference?


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Jul 26, 2012)

CS said:


> Our ER would like to start charging a facility fee for bedside ultrasounds.  Does anyone know if there is a problem with that?  The ER does own the machine if that makes any difference?



Per CPT manual, use of ultrasound without thorough evaluation of organ(s) or anatomic region, image documentation, and final written report is not separately reportable.  As long as these requirements are satisfied, you would be able to code these exams.


----------



## Lisa Schwaesdall (Aug 8, 2012)

ACEP has a wonderful online resource for review of this issue. Emergency US is covered provided documentation and image storage guidelines are followed and a QA "Quality Assurance" Plan is in place. Most ED ultrasound is identified as a *FAST* exam "Focused Assessment with Sonography in Trauma". This information should get you headed in the right direction!


----------

